# Rätselhaftes Verschwinden von Kaulquappen



## Dolores (22. Mai 2011)

Guten Mittag allerseits. 

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Gartenteich bzw. zum Gartenteich meines Vaters. Es ist ein unspektakulärer, kleiner Gartenteich ohne Fische oder ausgefeilte Technik.
In jedem Jahr schauen __ Kröten vorbei, die Laich ablegen, aus dem (logischerweise) später Kaulquappen schlüpfen. 
Seit ungefähr zwei Jahren kommt es jedoch zu einem rätselhaften Verschwinden dieser Kaulquappen. Quasi über Nacht scheinen sie zu verschwinden und es findet sich danach im gesamten Teich keine einzige Spur mehr von ihnen.
Natürlich gibt es im Teich einiges an natürlichen Räubern wie __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Molche, Libellenlarven und mitunter auch Ringelnattern.

Können diese Tiere jedoch tatsächlich dafür verantwortlich sein, dass so viele Kaulquappen in so kurzer Zeit auf scheinbar magische Weise verschwinden?
Kann man irgendwelche Maßnahmen ergreifen, um die Kaulquappen zu schützen? (Ohne allerdings gleich die gesamte Flora und Fauna im Teich durcheinanderzubringen.)

Ich bin momentan leider sehr ratlos und bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für alle klärenden Antworten.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Verschwinden von Kaulquappen*

Hallo Dolores, 
:willkommen


> bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für alle klärenden Antworten.


das kann ich leider nicht denn: ich habe dasselbe Problem!
Letztes Jahr gab ich dem saukalten Maiwetter die Schuld, aber heuer ist es ja richtig warm.
Die letzten Jahre hatte ich trotz meiner (Mini)Fische immer reichlich Krötennachwuchs. Das bei dir, ohne Fische, nun auch keine mehr durchkommen, bestärkt mich in meiner Vermutung  





> ... gibt es im Teich einiges an natürlichen Räubern wie __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Molche, Libellenlarven...


Ich vermute, das bei mir die Fressfeinde der Quappen selbst keine Fressfeinde haben, sie sich so ordentlich vermehren können und die Quappen einfach komplett fressen! In meinemTeich kann ich Unmassen Großlibellenlarven beobachten.
Das passt mir zwar nicht so sehr, aber wie sollte ich die Quappen schützen? Ich müsste sie herausfangen und separat aufziehen. Quappen fangen ist verboten.  Selbst wenn ich mich darüber hinwegsetze, ein funktionierendes Ausweichquartier für mehrere tausend Quappen dürfte auch mit ordentlichem Aufwand verbunden sein!

Da bin ich nun wirklich neugierig, ob jemand das Problem aufdröseln kann!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------

